# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Incredible 3D Printed Prosthetic Leg, Very lightweight and sturdy

## Brian_Krassenstein

Brooklyn, New York-based industrial designer William Root has designed an attractive, durable, and functional prosthetic leg using 3D scanning, modeling and printing. His prototype, which he calls the “Exo-Prosthetic Leg,” is designed to enclose standardized, off-the-shelf components within its lightweight titanium structure. Root is working to refine the prototype, which will be customizable even with the mesh surface pattern and the color of the 3D printed titanium. Check out more details: http://3dprint.com/32848/exo-prosthetic-leg/ ‎


What do you guys think of this design for this prosthetic?  Below is a photo of the Exo-Prosthetic Leg:

----------


## Ben Mattox

I love this look.  I am an AK amputee and am looking for interesting/artistic covers for my prosthesis.  I have a C-leg now and am looking at the Freedom unit.  I have seen some great designs from Unyq and now this.  This is by far my favorite.  Will you be providing this as a cover or an actual prosthetic or both?





> Brooklyn, New York-based industrial designer William Root has designed an attractive, durable, and functional prosthetic leg using 3D scanning, modeling and printing. His prototype, which he calls the “Exo-Prosthetic Leg,” is designed to enclose standardized, off-the-shelf components within its lightweight titanium structure. Root is working to refine the prototype, which will be customizable even with the mesh surface pattern and the color of the 3D printed titanium. Check out more details: http://3dprint.com/32848/exo-prosthetic-leg/ ‎
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this design for this prosthetic?  Below is a photo of the Exo-Prosthetic Leg:

----------

